# Firestone girls bike



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

I picked this up over the weekend, paired with a BFGoodrich-Schwinn.  












My other Firestone is Huffman-built, but this one looks closely related to my Monark Rocket.  Same carrier, same style sprocket, same double pin striping, etc.  It does have a serial tag under the BB, like I've read that balloon Rockets do.  The serial is real hard to read, it's very faint.  It appears to be A0972930, however, the two characters between the two nines may be "29" rather than "72".  It's that hard to tell.  Also, it has holes for a fender light, but no light.  

I'm thinking about fixing up this one for my niece to ride.  She needs to see that there's more to biking than fixed-gear commuters...


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2012)

*Cool....*

Now lets see the Schwinn


----------



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

It has its own thread, in the Schwinn section...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 13, 2012)

If it's 972, it's a 1952, 929 would be a 51. And yes, essentially the same as a Rocket.


----------



## EXP Jawa (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe I'll go with "929" until I can make a better determination.  I got it with a fairly matching '51 BFGoodrich men's bike.  Similar colors, similar equipment, so it stands to reason that they were purchased at the same time.  It does strike me as funny that his & hers had chosen different tire stores to buy their bikes from, and neither bought from a primary brand...

Thanks for ID.


----------

